# Little confused. Spotting after miscarriage or implantation bleeding?



## Angeltobe

Hi,

I will cut the story short.
I had a miscarriage 5 week's ago ( coming up to 6 )
I miscarried around 8 week's pregnant although there is a huge possibility i could have been more along due to spotting as a period.

Everything went so quickly. I was bleeding the day i was to see the midwife for the first time. The doctors never suspected a miscarriage until i asked for a scan because i was concerned. I only had cramps and bleeding ( spotting ) and was told it sounded like i had miscarried.

I had no scan. No blood tests. Nothing.

Its been nearly 6 week's since and we have been TTC. I was told i would get my period around 2 week's after the miscarriage but nothing.

I've had bad cramping for almost 6 week's. Dull ache. Headache. Feeling hot and dizzy. Sharp pain in left side and back.

An hour ago i felt the cramps increase and assumed my period was finally here. I looked and had 4 spots of red/pink blood and brown watery discharge when i wipe. 

I'm a little confused?
Negative pregnancy test.

Is this normal ?
Need some advice please.

I really appreciate all answers, thankyou


----------



## SilverFair

I would definitely go to the doctor and make them check you for any infections or ectopic or something. That doesn't sound right to me. I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Rumpskin

Blimey, this is not good lovely.

I would definitely go and get this checked out incase there is an infection.

Take care xx


----------



## hollyw79

oh goodness, I am so sorry :( 

I don't like the fact that you were not scanned or blood tests or NOTHING. That SHOCKS me and I would honestly be on the phone in a HEART BEAT. It isn't normal to cramp for 6 weeks.. that could be serious what you are describing. I am guessing there is still an issue from the m/c based off of what you describe. If you can, I'd go to the ER if you can with having a fever on top of this pain and discomfort. Unfortunately- we have to be our advocates ... I hope you feel better soon!


----------

